

Results for init system coupling - cwyers
https://lists.debian.org/debian-vote/2014/11/msg00171.html

======
JoshTriplett
The full text of the option that won, since the results mail doesn't include
it:

"The Debian project asks its members to be considerate when proposing General
Resolutions, as the GR process may be disruptive regardless of the outcome of
the vote.

Regarding the subject of this ballot, the Project affirms that the procedures
for decision making and conflict resolution are working adequately and thus a
General Resolution is not required."

The graphical results (rendered from the graphviz at the end of the voting
results mail) show the full preferences of the project:

[https://twitter.com/josh_triplett/status/534870813863051264](https://twitter.com/josh_triplett/status/534870813863051264)

A labeled edge from A to B in that graph means that voters preferred A to B by
that margin.

Those results answer several questions, in addition to the clear statement in
the GR text above. In particular, it's clear that 1) people consider any
result preferable to further discussion (just barely in the case of mandatory
support for other init systems), 2) people still consider it desirable to
support other init systems, just not mandatory, and 3) people would rather see
a definitive statement in favor of systemd dependencies than a definitive
statement against them.

------
jessaustin
That table would be more intelligible if it were triangular, contained the
(row, col) difference, and were reordered so that no difference were negative.
As it is, the eye is forced to jump back and forth to figure anything out.

~~~
JoshTriplett
The Debian vote engine (devotee) lives at
[https://vote.debian.org/~secretary/devotee.git/](https://vote.debian.org/~secretary/devotee.git/)
; you could always propose a patch.

However, I think the output as written makes sense to provide the full data;
the summaries below that show the deltas for each option, and the graphviz
graph seems like the easiest way to see the full preferences.

------
sciurus
Not long prior to this, Colin Watson and Russ Allbery resigned from the Debian
Technical Committee.

------
general_failure
This wasn't meant to happen.

[https://lists.debian.org/debian-
vote/2014/11/msg00040.html](https://lists.debian.org/debian-
vote/2014/11/msg00040.html)

~~~
JoshTriplett
No, that mail was in response to an unintentional results mail sent out at the
beginning of the voting period with 0 votes, at
[https://lists.debian.org/debian-
vote/2014/11/msg00038.html](https://lists.debian.org/debian-
vote/2014/11/msg00038.html) .

These are the actual results of the vote; as noted at
[https://www.debian.org/vote/2014/vote_003](https://www.debian.org/vote/2014/vote_003)
, the vote ended at Tuesday, November 18th, 23:59:59 UTC, 2014 (about 80
minutes ago).

